# I REALLY BIG QUESTION!



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

Okay for christmas im thinking of asking for a benjamin sheridan model 392. It fires a .22 cal pellet at 680fps, and i owned a gamo young hunter that fired a .177 at only 640 and i dropped alot of squirrels with that. So my question is since im going to be hunting Squirrels, Groundhogs, *****, and maybe Foxes should i ask for this gun or just stay with my benjamin sheridan model 397 with which i can only take squirrel and rabbits??
No offense but i dont want any rookies answering this question only the veterans like Cleankill47, Bore .224 and Rem 7400.
Thanks in advance guys!!


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

amazing.


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

amazing what? :-?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> No offense but i dont want any rookies answering this question only the veterans like Cleankill47, Bore .224 and Rem 7400


 

The .22 cal will have more knockdown and should be able to turn a "marginal" .177 hit into a clean kill. Personally I don't see any pellet rifle making a really good fox and groundhog gun unless you are willing to get REALLY close, and take head or neck shots. Maybe not what you want to hear but unless you live in restricted areas or your parents say otherwise(no offence I'm assuming you are still in that age group due to your young hunter comment) I'd look into getting a .22 LR or even a .17 HMR or .22 Mag(WMR) if you want a dedicated groundhog and fox gun.


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

im in a restricted area and my longest shot would maybe 30 yards. So i think the 392 will work perfect. 
And Rem 7400 i was already going to get the gun but i wanted input(senior in hs)


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

In that case I'm sure it will serve you well, I just don't know that I would consider it a dedicated fox, ****, groundhog gun.


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

it could do the job tho...with one head shot :sniper:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

If you do your part and keep it close, yes. Its still got more velocity that a .22 CB and I've lost count of the ***** we have killed with that round.

Shoot him in the eye! :wink:


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Brower, I own a 392, and I've found that some of the hardest-hitting pellets are the Gamo Magnums, as well as the Beeman Silver Arrows, Silver Jets, and Silver Bears.

I wouldn't hesitate to use my 392 on groundhogs inside of about 20-25 yards, and ***** about 15-20 yards. I don't know about foxes, though. If you can find some predator pellets ( www.predatorpellets.com ) you'll be able to take the shot with more confidence, but the Silver Jets are a close second.

:sniper:


----------



## xsnipax (Dec 15, 2006)

as you seen in my other post i also own a 392 and i suggest not using it on a fox unless within 8 yards, and ***** out to 10 yards, i found my 14.3 g benjamin sheridan domed pellets shoot best and i have no prior experience with shooting groundhogs so i wont say


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Actually, I agree with xsnipax pertaining to the distance of the shot, at least until you're confident in yours and your gun's ability to take longer shots.

I am comfortable taking shots on squirrels, rabbits, rats, crows, blackbirds, and moles out to about 25-30 yards, and if I see a fox inside of 18 yards, he's toast.

The way I gauge distance is easy: If it feels too far, I move closer or pass on the shot. Besides, I love getting closer shots, it's a great way to practice stalking for larger game.

:sniper:


----------



## xsnipax (Dec 15, 2006)

> I love getting closer shots


yes! thats exactly it, its called hunting, sure with all of our new up 2 date airguns/rimfires/and centerfires can make that 80/150/and 500 yard shots but half of the fun of hunting is stalking in and getting real nice and close to your game so you can make that shot count without the doubt of your mind. Just know your limits and take only CLEAN shots.


----------

